

Show HN: Figure My Bills - danielschaffer
http://figuremybills.dandoes.net
This is my first "real" app I've written in node.js.<p>This app came to be because the last time I changed jobs, I went from getting paid once a month to once every two weeks. Since two weeks doesn't quite line up the way once a month does, I had a hard time figuring out how much money I needed to set aside to get into the new rhythm. So, I wrote a little script that figured it out for me.<p>I wanted to play around with node.js, so it was a great excuse to create full app. Let me know what you think!
======
danielschaffer
I'm not sure what happened to my comment, so here's the back story:

This is my first "real" app I've written in node.js.

This app came to be because the last time I changed jobs, I went from getting
paid once a month to once every two weeks. Since two weeks doesn't quite line
up the way once a month does, I had a hard time figuring out how much money I
needed to set aside to get into the new rhythm. So, I wrote a little script
that figured it out for me.

I wanted to play around with node.js, so it was a great excuse to create full
app. Let me know what you think!

